# Balzer Ultimate Bay



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone have details on the new Blazer 675 Ultimate Bay? Supposed to run in low 70's as far as mph. Looks like a nice alternative to the Xtreme.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice, got any more pics? Draft?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Will probably sell well. Looks to be a little faster than the Pathfinders and Bluewaves it competes with. 71+ is moving pretty good.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Called and talked to a guy and they are 61K. That is with trim tabs, stereo, trolling motor, GPS, jack plate, and it comes with a fish finder in it already oh ya and a trailer. And come time for the boat show the prices will probably go up the end of the year. All and I mean all new boats in that range, Haynie, Majek, SCB, Pathfinders, Blazer, Shearwater. There is not that much difference in any of them. I have been seriously looking for the past 2 months and I figure you can not take it with you so I am going to go with the 25 xtreme and spend the coin on that. If they are all in that ballpark then go with what you know. BOAT ON!!!


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Called and talked to a guy and they are 61K. That is with trim tabs, stereo, trolling motor, GPS, jack plate, and it comes with a fish finder in it already oh ya and a trailer. And come time for the boat show the prices will probably go up the end of the year. All and I mean all new boats in that range, Haynie, Majek, SCB, Pathfinders, Blazer, Shearwater. There is not that much difference in any of them. I have been seriously looking for the past 2 months and I figure you can not take it with you so I am going to go with the 25 xtreme and spend the coin on that. If they are all in that ballpark then go with what you know. BOAT ON!!!


The guy I spoke to said $50K with a 250 SHO. The boat does come with jack plate and trim tabs from the factory.

Can't go wrong with the 25 xtreme regardless!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Man I always thought the Blazers were more of a price point option. 

Guess not.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

It was some kid in Baytown he had to call me back because he had not priced one yet. I was hoping that they would of been a little cheaper but when you go with any boat in that range it looks like they are all within a couple thousand of each other. Everyone is awfully proud of what they make these days.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Mike ,

If you are a guide ask them about their Guide policy on warranty before you buy. I like the boat and I am a fan of the style, but I have seen and heard a few things from the past that may warrant a look into the warranty side. Just saying , other than that I like!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

X2 on what redxcross said!!!!!


----------



## JNTEX (Oct 26, 2012)

Update on new models... I am a dealer for Blazer and have been involved in their new product. I personally ran the first new Ultimate bay... 22' liner, pad boat, lower sides, 250 Show...70+ mph. Very quick boat.
There is also another new boat not on their website. Our local guides helped design new 24' rolled edge, lower sides, huge floor space, front and rear decks with huge baitwells, bucket seats, heavy duty gunnels. With 250 Merc ran 64 mph with shallow hole shot. Very sleek look. We have 3 guides already ordered these.
Not sure about guide warranty reference. Blazer company owners have been very active supporting our local guides and we have had no problems.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike, I used to run a Blazer Bay. Give me a shout.


----------



## flatboat (Feb 14, 2012)

*new 24 blazer*

Can u post up some pics of the newly designed 24. I'm in the market and and my local dealer has no info on them.


----------



## JNTEX (Oct 26, 2012)

*New 24 Blazer bay*

This is the first new 24 built. Really impressive performance.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like the hull design of the 23 kenner.. chop a itlle off of the sides and wammo a new blazer bay.....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

First hand knowledge about the guide reference , Most on here know I don't BS about Boats are passions!!:ac550:, do a little homework before you call someone out. It might be betterNOW , but it **** sure wasn't good awhile back. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT!!



JNTEX said:


> Update on new models... I am a dealer for Blazer and have been involved in their new product. I personally ran the first new Ultimate bay... 22' liner, pad boat, lower sides, 250 Show...70+ mph. Very quick boat.
> There is also another new boat not on their website. Our local guides helped design new 24' rolled edge, lower sides, huge floor space, front and rear decks with huge baitwells, bucket seats, heavy duty gunnels. With 250 Merc ran 64 mph with shallow hole shot. Very sleek look. We have 3 guides already ordered these.
> Not sure about guide warranty reference. Blazer company owners have been very active supporting our local guides and we have had no problems.


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

24 is a great concept, but it looks like it has zero storage. Guess I am gonna have to ride my rig out until I can save enough pennies for a Blackjack.


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

*Blazer Bay*

FWIW i love my 2006 2220 Professional. Great hull (and I know it's supposed to be a copy of a pathfinder but I chose blazer because of the slight key slot transom and the molded in SS rodholders vs plastic ones in pathfinder tournament edition). Was a couple grand cheaper than Pathfinder but that was a rounding error. The wiring job was terrible but supposedly they have come along way and I know of at least a few name brand boats that come with crappy wiring still. Not an issue after you replace with heat shrink butt connectors. I have close to 400 hours on my boat and plan to keep going for a long time. May even repower when my VMAX bites the dust (not a big fan of 2 stroke VMAXs but that is a separate issue). Blazers are fast, light, can pop up in 18 inches when powered properly with trim tabs and jack plate, and are good in the chop (not like a Haynie HO or Bigfoot though - those are like air mattresses due to weight). For a guide though, I hear of issues with any boat that has a liner. Rolled edge the way to go from what I understand (i.e. Transport XLR8). However, my 400 hours have involved some hard pounding and just have a few spider cracks that you can barely see.


----------



## greentrout (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like they got a few designs from haynie. Like the bow


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks just like a haynie. The molded top gunwales,narrower console and the bow. Blazer been notorious for building boats off other peoples design. Their 2170 is a old Kenner. The professionals are pathfinders knock offs now their 2 new ones are knock offs of majek and haynie.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks a lot like a Pathfinder hull with a Haynie cap.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

What's the purpose of this boat? Seems like it's stuck in the middle of a no frills lightweight fast boat and a family boat with jump seats. I'd give serious consideration if it were a rolled edge with rod lockers and jump seats in a 24 ft.


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

goodwood said:


> What's the purpose of this boat? Seems like it's stuck in the middle of a no frills lightweight fast boat and a family boat with jump seats. I'd give serious consideration if it were a rolled edge with rod lockers and jump seats in a 24 ft.


Agree 100%, and the same goes for a 22ft. Seems like they missed the boat, pun intended, on the 24, unless they are giving them away - and that I highly doubt.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

at least they got molded fiberglass hatch lids and not that cheap plastic after thought leaking toe stubbing junk sticking up higher than the deck that some $50-60K boats put on theirs...


----------



## flatboat (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting up the pics. It looks like a nice boat but being a guide myself I dont see it being very user friendly with no storage.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe the back hatches are not jump seats. I guess it's consistent with Blazer Bay as a budget friendly little to no options boat. Wonder what the price range is.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

The floor drains look pretty much useless from what I can tell in those pics, looks like there has to be a inch of water on the floor before they will drain and no hope of mud washing out of them after getting in the boat after a wade. Is the console screwed down to the floor? What's the draft on it? Looks like the front of that bow would take quite a bit of water to float it.


----------

